# Did my cat miscarriage?



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

So 2 days ago we figured our cat was pregnant. Then last night she starts having like a pinkish discharge that had a bit of an smell. Her stoumach is still kinda hard but, I can't feel anything moving. She had what we thought were contractions. Then she stopped. She also stopped having her discharge and she had a tiny but of blood. I don't know how far along she is, because we never noticed till a couple days ago. She was very loving and she wanted attention and didn't want to be left alone. Then she became sleepy and she just went to sleep. When she woke up, she became restless and she got up and peed and acted as normal as ever. That's what she's acting like right now, is she okay? Her stomach is still pretty hard and her nipples are pink and erect. Her breathing seems normal. The rest of my family thinks she had a miscarriage. I just. Hope for the best.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you should be taking her to your vet. You don't know how far along she was if she was pregnant? She could still be pregnant and this could be the start of labour. She may have a dead kitten in her womb - hence the smell of the discharge.
It's no good just 'hoping for the best' She needs to be checked by a vet.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like the mucus plug to me.If it is kittens wont be much longer.

Do you know when she mated? How far along is she?

If she had aborted kittens you would most probably have seen partially /fully formed kittens and belly wouldn't still be firm.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I agree with lyn there should be no odour from the discharge,in this case I would have her examined by vet.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry if I appear to be stating the obvious, but I strongly recommend you take her to a vet and get her scanned to see exactly what is going on. She needs to be checked over to see whether or not she is pregnant, and if not I'd advise you get her spayed so you don't have to go through this worry again yourself, and she doesn't have to go through the stress of an unplanned pregnancy again.

Without some form of vet check, I doubt anyone here is going to be able to give you definitive advice - you need to know for sure whether she was/is pregnant, and talk to the vet about what to do in either situation.

Good luck.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If she was my girl i would get a vet check tomorrow, its better to be safe.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Sounds like the mucus plug to me.If it is kittens wont be much longer.
> 
> Do you know when she mated? How far along is she?
> 
> If she had aborted kittens you would most probably have seen partially /fully formed kittens and belly wouldn't still be firm.


I thought the same aside from the smell.

If she had contractions and then stopped it could be she's not feeling safe, have you got her in a nice quiet room without other cats? And a box set up for her birth.

Keep her indoors from now on at least until she is spayed, whatever the outcome of the current situation is.


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

She's been running away to my mom's closet so I put some blankets a heating pad and and food and water in there. She seems quite frisky now. She running around and acting as if this never happened.. I would say she mated... Possibly a month ago. Maybe even two. If we could afford to take her to the vet we would. This cat is part of the family and I just want to make sure her and her offspring are okay.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Divine2000 said:


> She's been running away to my mom's closet so I put some blankets a heating pad and and food and water in there. She seems quite frisky now. She running around and acting as if this never happened.. I would say she mated... Possibly a month ago. Maybe even two. *If we could afford to take her to the vet we would*. This cat is part of the family and I just want to make sure her and her offspring are okay.


You really do need to take her to a vet so they can scan her and pinpoint what's going on with her. I know it can be difficult, but if you care for this cat then hopefully you can care enough to find a vet who will examine or treat her. Sending you and her positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Divine2000 said:


> She's been running away to my mom's closet so I put some blankets a heating pad and and food and water in there. She seems quite frisky now. She running around and acting as if this never happened.. I would say she mated... Possibly a month ago. Maybe even two. *If we could afford to take her to the vet we would*. This cat is part of the family and I just want to make sure her and her offspring are okay.


What do you plan to do if it turns out that she is ill/has had some problems with a pregnancy that could have been avoided.If she needs to be seen by a vet then you will have to try to find the money to make sure this member of your family gets the treatment she deserves.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Raising kittens costs far more than spaying her in the first place would have - even when all goes right, very concerning if you can't afford a check up for your girl.

Cats are pregnant for approx 65 days, it sounds as though she is close to giving birth by going into the closet but none of us online can replace a vets care.
Is she an outdoor cat or was she let out while in heat? For future information, cats should be spayed and neutered by 6 months at the very latest.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Could it be pyo? I only know of my experience with rats but it usually presents itself with blood/smelly pus.

Either way this could be very serious and by denying vet treatment you could be breaking the law depending where you live.

She needs a vet asap.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Could it be pyo? I only know of my experience with rats but it usually presents itself with blood/smelly pus.
> 
> Either way this could be very serious and by denying vet treatment you could be breaking the law depending where you live.
> 
> She needs a vet asap.


That did cross my mind but I have never experienced it so not sure.


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

buffie said:


> What do you plan to do if it turns out that she is ill/has had some problems with a pregnancy that could have been avoided.If she needs to be seen by a vet then you will have to try to find the money to make sure this member of your family gets the treatment she deserves.


My family would LOVE to take her to the vet, but we do not have the money for it. I have said that before.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Where do you live? You could be breaking the law for denying her vet treatment.

She could very well die. Why do you have a pet if you can't afford it when things go wrong? Does she have a vet? Can you maybe set up a payment plan with them so she can get seen?


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

I have said this before, we are not denying her the help, we simply cannot afford it.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

It amounts to the same thing. She needs a vet, she's not getting to see a vet.

Where do you live? There could be charity help available.

What about a payment plan option?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Divine2000 said:


> My family would LOVE to take her to the vet, but we do not have the money for it. I have said that before.


As already said,if you live in the UK it is an offence to deny veterinary treatment .If it was a human member of your family you would have been to A&E or the doc's by now.If you genuinely are on hard times and receiving benefits there are charities who will help,such as the PDSA.


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

I know this, my entire life, I have never not had a cat. She is barely a year


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Divine2000 said:


> I know this, my entire life, I have never not had a cat. She is barely a year


What is your location..? Its all very vague.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm out.

You've already been given all the advice we can give and your not answering any of our questions when we're trying to help you.

I call shenanigans.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Take her in to be seen and deal with the bill later, or ignore that something may be wrong and just let her suffer.


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Where do you live? You could be breaking the law for denying her vet treatment.
> 
> She could very well die. Why do you have a pet if you can't afford it when things go wrong? Does she have a vet? Can you maybe set up a payment plan with them so she can get seen?


I'm only 13!! She is my mom's cat! But I love her, we got her maybe a year ago and we were doing better then. I live in America. This is really stressing me out. I just wante to know what could have happened. I'm very scared now and I have been up all night with her.


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I'm out.
> 
> You've already been given all the advice we can give and your not answering any of our questions when we're trying to help you.
> 
> I call shenanigans.


I don't know what you want me to tell you!! I'm only 13, I JUST turned 13!! I'm sorry that I don't understand!


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Take her in to be seen and deal with the bill later, or ignore that something may be wrong and just let her suffer.


The thing that NO ONE understands is, I'm only a 13 year old!! I'm not sure what do to. Or what to say. I've never delt with a cat labor before or any illnesses.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if you cannot get her to see a vet then can go google a vet website possibly there is one that will give you some info free of charge, but i would imagine they eill also advise to be seen by a vet ....dr becker ..mercola website,...or maybe petmd for animals....keep a very close eye on her any serious changes then i would take her to a vet they will treat her and delay charge till later...i do sympathise ,times are hard finaniclly for a lot of people,.but we still have to try our best and there are some charities who might offer to help you .i hope .best wishes.

keep a look out for a raised temperature and going off her food , you could ask friends family neighbours to donate a little money for vet visit?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Divine2000 said:


> The thing that NO ONE understands is, I'm only a 13 year old!! I'm not sure what do to. Or what to say. I've never delt with a cat labor before or any illnesses.


This is up to your guardian/parent to take charge of the situation. There is nothing anyone here can say without seeing the cat.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi on re reading your post it could be possible shes still pregnant ,...hope all goes well and do hope she s is going to be ok ,try not to be scared as this will stress her out , is your family aware how worried you are?


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

Yes, they all just keep telling me 'I stress myself out over the little things and that she's just fine'. But they won't listen to me on this. I've tried and tried and tried to tell them but they are just telling me that we don't have the money to take her to the eat and it was just a miscarriage and she is fine.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

who knows her best ,? if its you , do you think she is unwell., is she behaving different to normal ,? does she feel warmer than normal? has her eating habits changed? are her gums paler than usual? does she have runny poo ? or tummy pains?
can you feel anything moving when you feel her hard tummy?

worms can give a cat a hard swollen tummy sometimes

the danger with a misscarrige is infection of the womb , and this could be indicated by a raised temperature but can also very quickly become life threatening.

what does your gut instinct tell you.?

if you cant get her to a vet ,give her cuddles for now and stay calm for her.


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

She seems... Normal. Still way more affectionate than usual, but ' just curious about what could have happened. My mom knows her best, and she says she's fine. But I can't help but worry.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ve got a good feeling she will be ok,...but you are right to be concerned , its difficult one minute to think there are kitts on the way and the next find out thats not happening and then alsso be worried about the mum as well,.. give her the love she is craving now ,and just keep an eye for any other developements , if and when you can then get her a check up as there can be underlying causes to a miscarriage and ,do keep an eye on her tummy as id worry if it stays hard for much longer,discharge, keep her close, they dont often let us know if they are unwell, make sure shes eating and drinking as normal.


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

Okay, thank you. Her stomach is actually quite soft now, still kinda round and hard but not like how it was. Her habits are normal and she is acting like none of it happened.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

,you really do love her i know , if she seems happy and not running a temp then just give her lots of play and love and observe her without worring her, do tell your mum if you notice her acting strange or there is more discharge .best wishes,..come back and let us know how she gets on,.

soft tummies can have infection too ,...so still keep an eye on all other points mentioned....your doing great ,given the circumstancesmaybe you will be a vet when you grow up


----------



## Divine2000 (May 31, 2013)

Thank you  You have been the nicest person I have talked to on her. Thank you soo much!!  And I will


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I suggest you get your mother to read this thread, no one knows you're a minor from a few posts about a cat presented as yours

Keeping an eye on her is not advice I, as a breeder would be giving. She needs a vet sooner rather than later.

Has your mother got plans to get her spayed anytime soon? There's more than enough moggies crowding shelters, responsible owners spay & neuter their pets - especially as you said your family were financially better when you got her, cats can be spayed from 8 weeks in the US, early neuter vets are easy to find as are low cost or even free programs.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ah thankyou , but really please dont think bad of anyone as its very stressful for everyone and we all want whats best, always good with a post is to say as much as you can about your circumstances ,your age is important too .,and you ve done so well staying on for reasurrance , its very hard to give advice when you think a vet is needed but unfortunately not everyone is has access to a vet ,we all try to do our best including you . , im not experienced but therre are a lot of very caring deicated people on here ready to help if they can,..its more difficult at this time now as its 3.30am over here... i hope u and kitty have a good day and im needing bed soon myself . would be nice to see some pics of her with your mums approval of course.take care .x


----------



## Koalio (May 26, 2013)

I have some advice for you. If you are in or near a major city there is usually a low cost vet clinic that works with families that don't have the money for vet appointments. Try googling and see if you can find one. If you call your local animal shelter they also usually have low cost vet clinics and low cost spay & neuter clinics. Talk to your parent(s) and see if they will call one of these places with you to get some advice on her. Good luck, and staying as calm and de-stressed as possible will help your kitty.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Divine2000 said:


> The thing that NO ONE understands is, I'm only a 13 year old!! I'm not sure what do to. Or what to say. I've never delt with a cat labor before or any illnesses.


Of course we didn't understand it as you didn't tell us until really pushed. You also wouldn't say where you live.

The very best thing for your cat is to get her spayed asap - I agree it sounds like she isn't pregnant now since her tummy has gone soft. Use Google, look for low cost clinics. If you can say where you are in the US (nearest city), someone here might be able to help.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Divine2000 said:


> I'm only 13!! She is my mom's cat! But I love her, we got her maybe a year ago and we were doing better then. I live in America. This is really stressing me out. I just wante to know what could have happened. I'm very scared now and I have been up all night with her.


Had you told people that in the first place they may have understood the situation better.
Of course you are worried about your cat but you really must try to get your mother to understand why you are so worried. Explain to her the things you have been told here especially regarding a low cost veterinary clinic if there is little or no money to spare for any treatment she may need.


----------

